# Congrats to Riaan Redelinghuys for getting reposted on Psyclone!



## Takie (5/2/17)

I think it is a great day for SA coil building! @RiaanRed . It is no small feat. to get reposted on such a big group and prestigious instagram group. Super proud of you man! Keep up the good work and way to represent South Africa! 






@Rob Fisher @Silver

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 16


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/17)

I can understand why... @RiaanRed does some amazing work with coils... just ask me... I have his coils in my Hussar's, Skyline, Hadaly and Kryten!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RiaanRed (5/2/17)

Takie said:


> I think it is a great day for SA coil building! @RiaanRed . It is no small feat. to get reposted on such a big group and prestigious instagram group. Super proud of you man! Keep up the good work and way to represent South Africa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you VERY much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed (5/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can understand why... @RiaanRed does some amazing work with coils... just ask me... I have his coils in my Hussar's, Skyline, Hadaly and Kryten!



Thank you Uncle Rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (5/2/17)

GZ m8 ........... your coils are to be admired.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (5/2/17)

Wow - that is absolutely amazing 
- thanks for sharing it @Takie !

@RiaanRed - you the man! 
Well done. Great achievement - am so proud of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (5/2/17)

Silver said:


> Wow - that is absolutely amazing
> - thanks for sharing it @Takie !
> 
> @RiaanRed - you the man!
> Well done. Great achievement - am so proud of you!



Thank you Very much! Takie had a helping hand in this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/2/17)

Wow, amazing work there @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (5/2/17)

congrats man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/2/17)

Nice one bud @RiaanRed , that coil looks epic no wonder it got reposted bud.
Keep up the good work brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (5/2/17)

Thank you everyone!!!! It's because of all the members on this Forum that i get recognized!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (5/2/17)

Awesome stuff! Congrats man!

I really should try out some of those coils now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (5/2/17)

Have to get me a few of these coils. 

What a proud moment @RiaanRed , congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator (5/2/17)

Glorious! Looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (6/2/17)

Congrats @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (6/2/17)

Congrats bro i agree i only use ur coils man!! Well done!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (6/2/17)

Congrats Riaan. You deserve it bru. Your coils are epic. And they still running 100% in my Pharoah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (6/2/17)

Congrats, I know it's Art but can it be purchased somewhere?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/2/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Congrats, I know it's Art but can it be purchased somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk


Send a PM to @RiaanRed , I'm sure he will hook you up or point you in the right direction!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (6/2/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Congrats, I know it's Art but can it be purchased somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk



Thank you. Send me a PM and I will give you all the details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (6/2/17)

Well done @RiaanRed I saw that posted somewhere before and was like "WOAH! That looks really good" and clearly I wasn't the only one who thought so.

That Kryten has a sexy AF deck and that coil build fits it perfectly! The colours as well, also that small little guy on the right... well, it shows that we are still human after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (6/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Well done @RiaanRed I saw that posted somewhere before and was like "WOAH! That looks really good" and clearly I wasn't the only one who thought so.
> 
> That Kryten has a sexy AF deck and that coil build fits it perfectly! The colours as well, also that small little guy on the right... well, it shows that we are still human after all.



Thank you very much. Yes the guy in the right cant be seen with the human eye, if i knew I would have fixed it. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

